# Agent Edwin Roman-Acevedo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*
*Edwin O. Roman-Acevedo*
San Juan Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Wednesday, November 26, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* 1942
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/26/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Agent Edwin Roman-Acevedo was shot and killed while off duty when he intervened in a robbery at a pharmacy on at the intersection of PR-850 and PR-846, in Trujillo Alto.

He was in the pharmacy's parking lot when he observed two armed subjects approaching the entrance. A struggle ensued for his service weapon when he identified himself as an officer. The second subject shot Officer Roman-Acevedo during the struggle. Despite the wound, Agent Roman-Acevedo was able to maintain control of his weapon and returned fire, wounding one of the men.

Both subjects fled but one was taken into custody at a nearby hospital after seeking treatment for the gunshot wound. Agent Roman-Acevedo was transported to Rio Piedras Medical Center where he was pronounced dead.

Agent had served in law enforcement for 10 years. He is survived by his wife and one child.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

San Juan Police Department
Urb. San Francisco
Street A Sgt. Peter Victor Fin
Rio Piedras, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 296-1126

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22283-agent-edwin-o-roman-acevedo#ixzz3KDRlBjOO


----------

